# New Pup!



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just picked up my 8 week old girl yesterday and I must say everything is going better then I thought. She wants to bite everything and has a special interest in my toes, working on crate training and as i type this she is in the crate sleeping. Potty training is going well also, only 2 little accidents so far and has done all her business outside otherwise. Only problem I had was last night when crating her she would wake up every hour for two hours, I took her out and everything but after the second time I just laid with her on the floor and she slept for 6 hours straight. All in all I am getting the hang of everything and I can't wait until she is a little older haha.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Drew, sounds like you and your puppy and doing great. Post some pictures, we love puppy pictures on this site


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Forget about getting afull nights sleep for the next couple of months.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, drew3308, and welcome to the forums! You didn't mention your little girlie's name (unless it is Drew), and as hotmischief said, we would love to see some puppy pictures!! 

Sounds like things are going quite well... Of course, you do know that raising a puppy can present many challenges. Over the next two years, you will be weathering a few storms and forming a very tight bond! ;D ;D


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone her name is Chevy and I will try and get some pictures up soon. Just a hour or so ago she has started whining when I am not holding her or paying attention to her. I have heard its not good to coddle the dog, what do you suggest I do in this situation?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I think it's perfectly okay to coddle an eight week old puppy. Remember, she is just a little, tiny baby. She's been taken from everything she ever knew. She's going to need some reassurance. 

As she gets older, and is still demanding attention, just give her some love and go on about your business. I tell Willie that I love him several times every day! And that he is a good boy... and go on about my business. Love, affection, patience, consistency... many, many repetitions... You will end up in a couple of years with a very strong bond and a great dog!! ;D ;D

p.s. I love the name... Chevy!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Drew and Chevy - welcome to the forum!

You might get lucky with only a few sleepless nights - I think it was only 3 or 4 nights getting up every couple of hours with Max, after a week he slept through the night!

Of course you can cuddle with puppy, as long as she is not whining - you don't want to reinforce this behavior.

Our girl is a "cuddlebug"


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone! Hopefully it will only take 4 or 5 nights for her to get use to everything.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! You will not be having a complete nights sleep for a few days. But it sounds like you guys are best friends already!!


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Is it better to keep them in the crate the first couple of nights or let them sleep with you? I have read that some people let them sleep with them and others leave them crated. I have been trying to do short times in the crate but I have to sit by it and say hush when she starts whining a lot and eventually she will fall asleep.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It all depends on what your long-term goals are. Pick your routine and stick with it. That will be less confusing for Chevy. They are very much creatures of habit.


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! It has been so helpful to my family since we got Milo at 8.5 weeks. Such a great resource of info, and having a V for only 4.5 months, it seems like I know so much about them already just from reading the posts. Enjoy puppyhood; mine is entering the teenage stage and as everyone had mentioned, I'm seeing signs of her ignoring me already during our offleash play time on the trails. 

Good luck with crate training and enjoy your sweet girl!


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Left her in the crate while I went and took a shower and she yelped at the top of her lungs, going to take awhile. I just left the room for like 5 seconds and she started to whine. Understandable for a young pup, thanks for all the advice and well wishes everyone!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Drew, welcome to the V nuthouse.

Give her love and show her patience and she will reward you with everlasting devotion.


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I tried the crate for another night an failed. She would whine constantly, then fall asleep for about 30 mins then be back up whining. This went on for 3 hours and I finally gave in and put her in bed with me. The crate was right by my bed so she could see me and I stuck my fingers through to let her know I was there but it did not help. she will get in the crate voluntarily and everything but once i close the door she goes nuts.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Your a hard man Drew. Just capitulate now and let her in the bed. Mine do and have always slept in the bed. And I mean IN the bed. Zsa Zsa by my side with her head on my shoulder, Astro under the bottom of the covers, head on my ankles. When I have Ozkar as well, he's on the other side of Zsa Zsa. I wouldn't have it any other way.

But, if that is not either wanted, or practical for you, then you need to ice your heart, stick in some earplugs, set the vibrating alarm to wake you every 4 hours to let her out to pee and leave her scream till she works out your not giving in. It sounds horrible, but brining her into your room is just the first step in her training you to let her in bed!!! Not that it's a bad thing mind...........


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't mind that she sleeps in bed with me but when I go to work she is going to have to be in the crate, so I would like to get her use to it but the screaming is a little hard to handle for that long. Is there anything else I could do?


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

would you mind her in your room next to the bed? 
Olive hated being in another room in her crate but sleeps like a baby in our room. If she cries I little I just pop my fingers in the cage and gently shhh shhush her and she goes back to sleep as she knows I am there.

She is 21 weeks now and is now sleeping in her crate at the bottom of our bed and doesnt need to be right next to us anymore.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

drew3308 said:


> Well I tried the crate for another night an failed. She would whine constantly, then fall asleep for about 30 mins then be back up whining. This went on for 3 hours and I finally gave in and put her in bed with me. The crate was right by my bed so she could see me and I stuck my fingers through to let her know I was there but it did not help. she will get in the crate voluntarily and everything but once i close the door she goes nuts.


Welcome to the forum. We are still waiting on those pup pics.

Just a quick one as I don't want you to fall into the trap. If you intend on having your pup sleep with you in bed long term then it is okay that you gave in but if you want your pup to be able to sleep in another room and away from or out of your bed you need to stick with it. Go buy some ear plugs and don't give in. You will find after a few nights that she is fine with the crate. 

Some suggestions on how to calm her in the crate are:

1. put a blanket over it leaving a little opening for ventilation.
2. leave the radio on low.
3. put a ticking clock next to the crate.
4. Put a t shirt you have worn in the crate.

These are just a few hints. The main thing is that what ever you do now stick with it.


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah I am going to stick with it from now on and just leave her in the crate all night. She has been able to hold her pee very well so I will probably get up every 1.5 hours or so. I can sit right in front of the crate with my fingers through it and she will still whine, so it looks like I am in for a challenge.


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Here is one picture of her, wish she would do this at night in the crate


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice work Drew. She's sleeping like that because she's next to you. She's a baby at the end of the day. From the various breeds of pup I have raised, I've never experienced a breed which feels such a need to be with you EVERY moment of the day and night.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, Ozkar's right, Drew. Remember that all dogs are pack animals. As such, they want to be with their pack. And this is especially true of the Vizsla!!


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

My breeder advised me to put the crate on my bed and I did that last night. It worked a lot better, she would whine a little bit but I would just stick my fingers through and hum a little and she would settle right down. She would only get real upset after I brought her inside from going to the bathroom. I have a feeling she isn't going to be happy when I leave for work in a few but that is something she will have to get use to. Thanks again for all the help everyone!


----------



## doodlebug (Oct 13, 2012)

My vizsla sleeping with her pack..no room for anyone else on the couch but at least the dogs are happy!!


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just a quick update for those interested. The second night with the crate on my bed went very well. She slept pretty much all night, I woke up at 2am to take her out to the bathroom and when I got up for work at 5am. She never whined when I first put her in the crate and kept pretty silent throughout the night. Now, leaving her alone is another story. My parents said she whines pretty good when nobody is in the room with her but hopefully she will get use to the routine soon.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Drew we're always interested in updates. So glad you have seen an improvement and are getting a few more hours sleep. Keep going, you're doing great.

Doodlebug.. is this a standard sleep pattern for a V? We have a springer spaniel, Twig and our V puppy Sadie. Sadie always has to sleep behind Twig and rests her head on him, just like in your pic. I've now put their beds with Sadie's behind Twig's, so they just get into bed and she can automatically rest her head and drifts straight off to sleep. Creatures of habit! ;D


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Note to self, never get a pup in the winter......


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

drew3308 said:


> Note to self, never get a pup in the winter......


exactly why I decided to wait until spring 

(despite people thinking I was crazy for waiting that long)


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Re: New Pup!*



drew3308 said:


> Note to self, never get a pup in the winter......


That's on my list of "mistakes not to make again" if we go for a second.

Thanks for the update drew. Our girl never had a problem with the crate for sleeping but never liked being left in it. She is now four and a half months old and last week was the first time she remained quiet the entire time she was there (we use a phone app designed to record sleep talking to see if she is quiet).


----------



## doodlebug (Oct 13, 2012)

Must Dash: it's true for us, the standard sleep pattern rule for our V seems to be 'the more the merrier'...


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Another update, she is sleeping at night really well, barely makes any noise. The problem is when we crate her during the day when we are home she goes crazy. Hopefully she will get use to it soon because i am moving out soon and she will be in there for about 3 hours before somebody can come and let her out. I have tried covering the crate but she still goes crazy.


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Seems like she does this a lot when I get home from work.


----------

